# Ryker's CGC



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yayyy...we did it!!! Ryker received his CGC achievement title today, im so proud of him.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know why it keeps coming up sideways???


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Huge Congrats to both you and Ryker!! I had no idea you were Jo and Ryker from FK9. I am Maria with Thor. Congrats again!


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

congrats to you both.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! What is next for Ryker? Rally! Do Rally with him. It is fun. Get a title. Get another. (I am a Rally fan.)


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

MrsMiaW said:


> Huge Congrats to both you and Ryker!! I had no idea you were Jo and Ryker from FK9. I am Maria with Thor. Congrats again!


 
yup! thats us  Thank you  i remember Thor when he just a lil puppy.:wub:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

selzer said:


> Awesome! What is next for Ryker? Rally! Do Rally with him. It is fun. Get a title. Get another. (I am a Rally fan.)


We are actually doing Rally now. Novice. Its alot of fun, i love it!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

rgollar said:


> congrats to you both.


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> Congrats!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


Thank you very much im a very proud doggiemom today


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:congratulations: You both should be so proud! He's gorgeous. More exciting adventures await you!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

n2gsds said:


> :congratulations: You both should be so proud! He's gorgeous. More exciting adventures await you!


 
Thank you very proud for sure!!!:wub:


----------

